

Another Interactive Google Logo - rubypay

Today's logo lights up when you type in the search box.
======
rubypay
Archived and works in Opera: <http://www.rubypay.com/google/Google2.htm>

------
rubypay
For those in other countries: <http://www.google.com/ncr>

